# Predator calling seminar at Cabelas in Rogers,MN



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Just thought I'd let the MN boy's know about it. Myself and two others will be doing the seminar on Sat. the 20th and another will be held on Sun. Not sure if I'm gonna make that one yet. 2pm for both.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

How about a little on the seminars. What are the topics covered. Will there be slides or a movie included. Talk your seminar up a little and give yourself some credit like years of combined predator hunting expierence ect.

I would love to make it but that is a bit of drive for me


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Cool. I have some family business that will bring me to the area on Sat. I'm just trying to get into the predator game will definitely make the Sunday seminar.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks Brad.

We'll have the general introuction of myself, Wade and the other fellow. I've been calling coyotes in MN and ND for about 10 years now. In Mn I average about 65-70 sets a winter and have been holding an annual average of 1 called in for every 4 sets. Wade and the other fellow grew up calling coyotes in WY. Wade has recently moved to MN and has called in 6 yotes for 16 sets.

Then we'll go over the introduction of the coyotes, their behavior, Vocal correlation, and family status.

Then scouting, location and setups will be gone over thoroulghy.

Then the different calls: Distress , all yote vocals, e-callers and hand calls.

The importance of when to call according to the time of day and the time of year.

Weapons. Clothing. Then alittle Q&A.

We will have our personal calls, weapons and photo albums on display. And I think Wade will have a predator calling movie along to demonstrate the importance of a few things.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

WHAT??? No discussion on hunting at night or with lights??? :wink:


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

Does it cost anything to attend? About how long will it run?

Justin


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

R Buker said:


> WHAT??? No discussion on hunting at night or with lights??? :wink:


There will be a TON of night hunting info, but I'll have nothing to offer in the way of hunting with lights cause I have no experience with light hunting. If any one askes a question about light hunting at the end of the seminar, I'll answer honestly. The light law has been in effect for Minnesotans for less then a month, and I dont have enough experience with it to give accurate info.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

1shot1yote said:


> Does it cost anything to attend? About how long will it run?


Cost will be free. It will probly run for about an hour depending on the number of questions at the end. I'd be more than willing to help a guy or two learn how to blow a call afterwords if they need some help.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

sounds good i wish i could attend


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

sounds like you need to come to the kansas city cabelas store... i have been to 2 of their 'seminars', if that is what they wanted to call them... they had one of their employees standing there blowing on a few calls and playing the different dvd's... he was not very good at calling as far as any of the guys that attended were concerned. he explained basically NOTHING about set-ups, scouting, and the only part of coyote hunting that he seemed to know was 'running them with dogs... and driving across the fields chasing the coyotes...' and yes, those were his words.

the seminars in kc will now not have much of a difference around here... the ones that i went to were a joke... could have wasted my time somewhere else, like the rifle counter, checking out ammo... you know, the interesting stuff.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

that is exactly the reason that i said to post some of the topics, expierence, ect because so many of the seminars people have been too have been complete BS so they won't attend with just an advertisement stating that there will be a seminar. Although i know it is tough to get a guy to stand up and give away all of his secrets especially when most of these places don't pay at all :eyeroll:


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i agree that they don't need to give away all of their secrets... heck, my hunting partners don't have much of a clue about what i do when hunting alone. but for the youngsters that showed up, this was a joke. they could have at least gotten someone to tell the basics... explain the difference between dog and coyote tracks, explain some different set-up ideas, you know, the basics. i don't mean going into the actual part of what to do if such and such happens, when to seal the deal, etc... could have at least shown where to aim for the shot, showed a book on tracks for the different canines so they knew what they were seeing when scouting, covered the camo ideas... this guy explained nothing...

i was hoping they would at least have someone who had done some time on the stand. this fool seemed like he had not seen a coyote unless it was out the window of a truck. maybe an overstatement, but that was my impression...

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

thats really too bad


----------

